# Figured I'd Share...The Apaches



## mattp (May 11, 2010)

Hey all, 

Long time lurker and few time poster, usually over in the DIY subwoofer section. I figured I'd share my most recent music system build called The Apaches. These use HiVi D8.8+ woofers, D6.8 midranges and Vifa XT25 Ring Radiators. I don't have too many build photos but please enjoy! Sorry for the cell phone pics.



















Taking Measurements:









Prototype crossover (one of about 6) 









Eight pounds of final crossover parts:









Woofer:









Midrange:









Tweeter:









Annnnnd after waiting 5 months for my woofers to arrive here is the finished product, with a MUCH better camera:

























































In room measurements from about 2 feet:









All the bumps in the bottom few octaves are confirmed room nodes. I don't feel the need to add EQ yet, I may down the road.

You can see my blog over at the PE forums here.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You certainly have spent a lot of time and effort in both the crossovers and the cabinets. The detail on those boxes looks amazing. :T
What sort of finish did you use.

Bill.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Very nice looking build! Why no flush or bottom mount on the woofer? Looks like the midwoofer is surface mounted to get spacing tight with the tweet? Good choice on the p-cores, nice way to go. Your measured response looks awesome too.

If you are giving away any of that mountain of sound absorption material, let me know


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome build! reminds of Wilson audio or some other more then i make a year brand.:hissyfit: Again, very nice.:T


----------



## mattp (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!!



robbo266317 said:


> You certainly have spent a lot of time and effort in both the crossovers and the cabinets. The detail on those boxes looks amazing. :T
> What sort of finish did you use.
> 
> Bill.


The finish is actually a bottom layer of about 7-8 coats of spray on bedliner. I liked the look but the texture was like glue with EVERYTHING so I rolled on 3 coats of Behr eggshell enamel and thats what you see. Turned out quite nice actually! And went on much more evenly than I originally thought.



fusseli said:


> Very nice looking build! Why no flush or bottom mount on the woofer? Looks like the midwoofer is surface mounted to get spacing tight with the tweet? Good choice on the p-cores, nice way to go. Your measured response looks awesome too.
> 
> If you are giving away any of that mountain of sound absorption material, let me know


Yeah the midwoofer is surface mounted for center to center purposes. If I could have removed the faceplate from the tweeter I would have trimmed that bit of the faceplate off and flush mounted it, but I couldn't. The Woofers have more of a surface mount frame, so flush mounting those was unecessary. Yep those P-cores are nice for sure! That mountain of absorbtion material is actually in the anechoic chamber here at work so, its not actually mine :hissyfit:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Matt, nice looking stereo setup! the speakers look bold and clean, and the cables look great too. I really like the design of the enclosures... like bambino said, a nod to Wilson, but they have their own character. I don't think I've ever heard a ring radiator tweet, how does the finished product sound?


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, these look amazing, great work Matt!! I really need to get some cables like that but I'm too cheap right now. lol


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Very impressive build and response curve!

Was this an established build? Or was it something you cooked up yourself?


----------



## mattp (May 11, 2010)

JCD said:


> Very impressive build and response curve!
> 
> Was this an established build? Or was it something you cooked up yourself?


This was something I cooked up. I loved the appearance of this project so I borrowed the look with a few minor dimension changes for personal taste and cabinet requirements for the woofers I used but everything else was designed from the ground up. I've been designing and building for more than 10 years and I'm always trying to make the next one better, these probably aren't going anywhere for a while.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice. I'll have to try flat rather than gloss paint next go-around, as it looks great. 

How exactly did you choose to couple the two enclosures?


----------



## mattp (May 11, 2010)

They're actually two separate enclosures, the uppers just sit on top of the lowers with small spikes.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Spikes? Do you have some sort of 'dish' or receiver piece on the bass bin so the finish isn't marred?


----------



## mattp (May 11, 2010)

I was going to install the spike dishes into the lower cabinets but decided to drill small (1/16") holes where the spikes sat before I painted. This allows for good placement every time but doesnt mar the finish.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

So, I guess you inserted small screws in the lower cabinet to locate the top one....


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the finish and it is actually the look I am hoping to get on a set of speakers I am building now. 
You say it's spray on bed liner did your spray it on the cabinets or did you use a foam roller? 
What about the paint? sprayed or rolled?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice job, those are really sharp! Great in room measurements.


----------

